# 2 questions: sneezing and ears



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

I have 2 questions about my cat, Irving. My main concern is the sneezing. He'll sneeze several times in a row, and at first I thought it was allergies or an irritant, but the last couple of times there was some mucus. He began sneezing around fall, but back then it was more sporadic so I assumed it was some kind of irritant, and I've only noticed the increase in this recently. I'm concerned about his respiratory system, especially because he already snores and a few times I've heard him make those sounds while he was awake. I've brought up the snoring to vets in the past, because he seriously sounds like a person at times, but was told everything was normal. 

My 2nd concern is his ears. I never had a problem till about a year ago. There were stray cats where we were living and I ended up having to deal w/ ear mites and a flea infestation, as well as worms. After that bought, one of the strays got him and he had an abscess, as well as an ear infection to boot. He's been a mostly outdoor cat most of his life, so as long as we were living in a safe area I let him have his outdoor time, but he's an indoor cat now. I tried to keep him inside then, because of the strays, but he didn't like that idea, hence the injury. We're now in agreement about the indoors policy, for the most part. Anywho, since then he continues to have a build up of black wax that I now just have to clean at least every week. At the follow up exam, the vet told me the infection was gone and his ear were clean, but they still get dirty. I can't see anything moving when I clean them out, but it's gross and take like 5 Qtips per ear to get it all.

I'm planning on taking him in on a check up, but I'm wary of these particular vets. When he got the abscess, my regular vet clinic wouldn't take him w/ an appointment, so I went to the only place I knew of for immediate attention: Petsmart. I couldn't afford the medical bill, but I wasn't walking away with a hurt cat, so I got involved with this monthly payment plan and, long story short, it's cheaper for me to take Irv there now until I'm caught up. Maybe I'm biased, but I don't exactly trust a Pet Store's opinion on pet care and they do seem over priced and a bit pushy, IMO. I'd do anything for Irving, no matter the cost, but I just don't fully trust them. I'm seriously considering going to my old clinic, where I know and trust them more, even though I'd be spending more money in the end. I'm not sure if I'm being silly or not, but I'm a bit paranoid about who's handling my cat and I don't want to put him through anything more than is necessary or that he should be fine when he isn't. Basically, I'm hoping to get a little insight on what may be going on with him so I know the right questions to ask


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

When cats sneeze, mucus should not be coming out. I would say that alone would be reason enough to bring him in. The snoring would concern me too, but, I'm not a vet so I don't know if that can be a normal thing. The wax thing would concern me as well, but, again, I am not a vet, I just wanted to give you a suggestion for a plan of action.

It seems as if you aren't happy with your regular vet either, since you are still concerned with things your vet told you are okay. Is there another vet in your area you would feel comfortable going to? Maybe a cat only vet? I always try to err on the side of caution with situations like this, and find that getting a second opinion from a different vet and spending the extra money is better than missing something that may be dangerous for your animal. I too have gone to the Petsmart vets, and find them pushy and not very knowledgeable, and I will be using a different vet the next time my kitties need to go in. Being paranoid about who is telling you if your cat is healthy or not is NOT silly. I don't think anyone on this forum would tell you to use a vet that you are not 110% comfortable with. 

If you do go to a new vet and they tell you the same things (that his breathing is fine, etc.) ask them why he is snoring or why he has so much ear wax, that way you will be more at ease with the situation.

Sorry I don't have a lot of medical knowledge, hopefully someone else can chime in and give some more advice.


----------



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> When cats sneeze, mucus should not be coming out. I would say that alone would be reason enough to bring him in. The snoring would concern me too, but, I'm not a vet so I don't know if that can be a normal thing. The wax thing would concern me as well, but, again, I am not a vet, I just wanted to give you a suggestion for a plan of action.
> 
> It seems as if you aren't happy with your regular vet either, since you are still concerned with things your vet told you are okay. Is there another vet in your area you would feel comfortable going to? Maybe a cat only vet? I always try to err on the side of caution with situations like this, and find that getting a second opinion from a different vet and spending the extra money is better than missing something that may be dangerous for your animal. I too have gone to the Petsmart vets, and find them pushy and not very knowledgeable, and I will be using a different vet the next time my kitties need to go in. Being paranoid about who is telling you if your cat is healthy or not is NOT silly. I don't think anyone on this forum would tell you to use a vet that you are not 110% comfortable with.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that does actually help me feel better that you feel the same way about Petsmart. I just don't feel 100% comfortable and the pushiness I have an issue w/ and I don't personally feel satisfied on how knowledgeable they are or not, but then again I'm not a vet so who am I to gauge that?? I guess I'll spend the little extra and go back to the last clinic I went to for now, since I am familiar w/ them. I live in Milford, PA and it's a small area so there's not too much around. There is one vet right in town that I was actually close to his wife and daughter, but I was never a fan of his "bed side manners" and it's a pain to get him to take on any more patients, but maybe I'll try to push the issue a bit. Never wanted to bother before but my last vet experiences have me a little skiddish about the whole business. Part of me is very guarded and skeptical and another part is just ready to eat up whatever I'm told and I just need to feel that Irv's best interests are what's on their mind and not my wallet.

I've done a little online research on the snoring thing and supposedly it's not very common but not impossible, but now I'm just unsure if he's just weird (very likely lol) or if this has been a long time symptom for something that's gone unnoticed. 

Too bad there's no Dr. House for cats lol


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

I also have a cat who snores and breathes heavily - like she's snoring, but she's wide awake. She also sneezes more often than either of my other two. Sometimes the sneezes are wet, sometimes she'll go several weeks with only a sneeze to two and sometimes she'll sneeze several times a day. There doesn't seem to anything wrong with her otherwise - her appetite is fine, her activity level is fine, she's drinking enough water. She was a shelter cat, where upper respiratory viruses are rampant, and to be honest I think she just has recurrences of that.

I agree completely with Becky - you need to feel 100% comfortable with your veterinarian, and it's not silly at all to not trust (or be skittish of) those you feel weren't giving their best care and attention to your baby.

I wish you luck, and hope all works out for Irv 

Oh, also - Sadie, the one who snores and sneezes, also tends to have more wax build up in her ears. Not a great deal, it's just more than what the other two get. And all three are indoor cats, always have been.


----------



## dianafaye (Jan 15, 2011)

Church's Mum said:


> I also have a cat who snores and breathes heavily - like she's snoring, but she's wide awake. She also sneezes more often than either of my other two. Sometimes the sneezes are wet, sometimes she'll go several weeks with only a sneeze to two and sometimes she'll sneeze several times a day. There doesn't seem to anything wrong with her otherwise - her appetite is fine, her activity level is fine, she's drinking enough water. She was a shelter cat, where upper respiratory viruses are rampant, and to be honest I think she just has recurrences of that.
> 
> I agree completely with Becky - you need to feel 100% comfortable with your veterinarian, and it's not silly at all to not trust (or be skittish of) those you feel weren't giving their best care and attention to your baby.
> 
> ...



That sounds like Irv, so maybe he'll be ok. There's nothing else off about him, and he sneezes just like your cat, which is why it took me a bit to really take notice. There were days both of us were sneezing together, and I just assumed the house was dusty. He also has a cherry eye that will get irritated if he gets his face in something but it'll usually go down on its own after a bit or I have eye drops to help soothe it.
Thanks for the feedback guys, I feel better  My cat is my life and I don't know what I would do if anything happened to him.


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

dianafaye said:


> That sounds like Irv, so maybe he'll be ok. There's nothing else off about him, and he sneezes just like your cat, which is why it took me a bit to really take notice. There were days both of us were sneezing together, and I just assumed the house was dusty. He also has a cherry eye that will get irritated if he gets his face in something but it'll usually go down on its own after a bit or I have eye drops to help soothe it.
> Thanks for the feedback guys, I feel better  My cat is my life and I don't know what I would do if anything happened to him.


Definitely keep an eye on him, make sure he's eating and drinking normally, and that he doesn't become lethargic. And if you start to notice excessive amounts of "snot" or green or yellow discharge take him to the vet. 

Sadie's been going on like that for a good four to five years now (she'll be 10 in August). If something was seriously wrong we would have noticed other problems by now. I keep a close eye on her to make sure it's not getting worse.


----------

